# sites like Rumplo



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

can anyone recommend other sites similar to Rumplo that allow you to upload t-shirt designs for free promotion? would teenourmous and pleasedressme.com fall into the same category as rumplo? are there any others?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts. is similar.


----------



## heavymental (Sep 24, 2009)

cool site. i'm trying to add my first shirt right away.


----------



## heavymental (Sep 24, 2009)

cool site. i'm trying to add my first shirt right away.


----------



## ecletticamente (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the hints ;-)


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been using Rumplo, Facebook, Myspace, and Tumblr as free methods to promote by apparel company and online store. Does anyone have any other suggestions for free online marketing? Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the links, I've been looking for other sites like this also. I have some of my T-shirts on Teenormous and I like it.

Rumplo I don't like because they randomly delete designs.


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

After some research today, I want to follow up with a helpful link that lists various Tshirt blogs. Some might be more helpful than others, but I thought I'd throw it out there for everyone...
http://www.teereader.com/


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Rumplo was great but disappeared.


----------



## ezmirellda (Mar 4, 2009)

Have you tried MySoti?


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

RadCakes said:


> After some research today, I want to follow up with a helpful link that lists various Tshirt blogs. Some might be more helpful than others, but I thought I'd throw it out there for everyone...
> http://www.teereader.com/


 
This is a great list, thank you!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone feels like they have gotten much benefit from sites like Rumplo and the other mentioned here. I've posted many of our shirts there but not measured if it created any worthwhile traffic. Anybody tracking that info?


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

So Rumplo seemed to be working again for a week or two, but now it appears it stopped working. Is it just my computer, or does it not work for anyone else? The "Popular" shirts page seems to work, but not the "Newest" shirts page.


----------



## RadCakes (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, and to help answer your questions Scooter: I use Google Analytics and found that Rumplo did help direct people to my website. And even though Rumplo still isn't working, but are still sent to my website from Rumplo since I have shirts posted from a few months ago. 
And in terms of the hits translating into actual sales, it has happened a few times. None of my shirts have ever been featured on the main page, but I imagine that if they were there would definitely be a noticeable jump in my website hits and possible sales. 
But now I have to find a replacement site to post shirts on regularly!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I just sent an email over to teenormous, I shall see if that gives me some extra traffic =)


----------



## Wink81 (Jan 20, 2009)

AngrySpade said:


> I just sent an email over to teenormous, I shall see if that gives me some extra traffic =)


My company is The 3rd Estate and we are looking for traffic.
What kind of email can you send to them? 
I dont see a place to upload your own designs.


http://www.storenvy.com/the3rdestate


----------



## teenormous (Oct 3, 2008)

Wink81 said:


> My company is The 3rd Estate and we are looking for traffic.
> What kind of email can you send to them?
> I dont see a place to upload your own designs.


See the Teenormous contact page for info on contacting us to get listed.


----------



## grunt482 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great sites. I will try all of them. I'm always looking to market my shirts in different areas. I use facebook, myspace, twitter, Flcker, any other suggestions????


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## JakeThePeg (Nov 10, 2009)

Another one in a similar vein is TeeMagnet


----------



## Cassidycb (Aug 7, 2009)

Great list of sites that we should keep going. Anyone have more?

//Cassidy B.


----------



## jworklimited (May 15, 2010)

You guys all have some great information can you come to our site and check out some of our designs and website JWORK LIMITED!!!! thank u


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

jworklimited said:


> You guys all have some great information can you come to our site and check out some of our designs and website JWORK LIMITED!!!! thank u


this post is about finding similar companies to rumplo. Not about shameless promoting of ones tshirt company.


----------



## JakeThePeg (Nov 10, 2009)

SoloStampede said:


> this post is about finding similar companies to rumplo. Not about shameless promoting of ones tshirt company.


I'll have to agree with SoloStampede...please don't compromise the quality of our threads with these types of messages!


----------



## mads (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's a giant list of blogs with T-shirts as the main focus:

T-shirtblo.gs

If your tees are REALLY awesome they could be added to TeeGallery [shameless plug for my own site, but I think it's very relevant to the question asked]

TeeGallery.com


----------

